# Unique critters -- Brookies



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The thread in the man forum about Simplex trench lokies made me think about our local loco builder (no, not the Pennsy's famous Juniata shops, Brookville) There's a BUNCH of prototype pix here http://www.northeast.railfan.net/diesel108.html

I think these in particular would make really cool models -- the only questions are which one, and should I use an HO chassis or try to find a 2 rail O one?

http://www.northeast.railfan.net/images/brook2.jpg
http://www.northeast.railfan.net/images/up_brook.jpg
http://www.northeast.railfan.net/images/cec0.jpg
http://www.northeast.railfan.net/images/mtc12.jpg
http://www.northeast.railfan.net/images/dapr2a.jpg http://www.northeast.railfan.net/images/dapr2b.jpg
http://www.railpictures.net/images/d1/5/1/4/5514.1152932400.jpg


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, an often forgotten critter maker. 

Do they still exist? They had neat multi-gauge track in town 20+ years ago. 

Much of their production went to export. Here is a loco in the woods in Serbia: 

http://www.railfaneurope.net/pix/rs/narrow_gauge/diesel/Amerikanka.jpg


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

You'll find many critters like that modelled by the 7/8ths crowd. We're duking it out with the GN15 guys for expert status these days.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

A great collection of critter inspirations! Thanks for posting it.


----------

